# Alpencross in 4 Tagen



## Morcheltrainer (19. Dezember 2014)

NEIN, dies ist nicht der neue Witze Thread, nicht die Erkenntniss des Tages und auch kein Raum für sonstige philosophische Ergüsse. Aber auch JA, die SuFu wurde benutzt und nix brauchbares gefunden.
Wir, drei gut trainierte Mountain Biker mit Familie, Job und sonstigen Abhängigkeiten die einen
das Hobby manchmal schwer machen, wollen auch mal über den großen Berg.
Aber es ist uns einfach nicht möglich eine gemeinsame Woche zu finden um gemütlich über die Alpen zu radeln. Dann eben auf die kurze (harte?) Tour. Das das keine Anfänger-Genuß-Tour wird ist uns bewußt.
Soll aber auch kein Alpenmassaker werden.
Vorgabe: Ankunft in Riva am Montag bis 16:00. Sonntag und Samstag fahrtage. Freitag Abfahrt Nürnberg HBf ca. 10:00.
Der eigentliche Plan eine der bekannten Touren (Albrecht / Marvin) auf 2/3 verkürzen und in 4 Tagen abspulen wird wohl bei diesen Vorgaben nicht klappen. Evtl. Via Claudia Augusta mit einigen Abstechern in die "richtigen" Berge. Was haltet Ihr von dieser Variante? Wer hat sowas schon mal gemacht?
Habt Ihr andere / bessere Vorschläge.
Nicht fahren ist keine Option.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## dede (19. Dezember 2014)

Such mal nach Via Claudia gepimt hier im Forum (müßte mit der SuFu auffindbar sein). Das ist genau eine 4 Tagestour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Dezember 2014)

Wieso macht ihr nicht einfach eine tolle 4- bzw. 3,5 Tagesrundtour? Oder nur über den Hauptkamm und dann z.B. von Brixen mit dem Zug nach Riva bzw. Rovereto?


----------



## beuze1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Morcheltrainer schrieb:


> Aber es ist uns einfach nicht möglich eine gemeinsame Woche zu finden um gemütlich über die Alpen zu radeln.



Was für ein Leben, Ihr tut mir echt leid!

.


----------



## karstb (20. Dezember 2014)

Du sagtest doch, dass ihr drei alle gut trainiert seid. Wenn ihr auch mal 3-4000 Hm am Tag wegstecken könnt, solltet ihr viele Routen, solange die Abfahrten nicht allzu technisch sind, in der angegeben Zeit schaffen. Freitag später Nachmittag 2000 Hm, Sa und So 7000, Mo 3000 => 12000 Hm. Damit stehen euch viele Routen offen. Fangt schon mal mit trainieren an....

Ist ernst gemeint. Ansonsten solltest du mal sagen, wieviel du euch zutraust.


----------



## thorsten73 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine, ein alpencross oder bike urlaub muss auch mit genuß zu tun haben. Anstrengend ist es sowieso, hier zwische 3 und 4k hm zu fahren, nun ja, das ist qual so oder so, muss man sich fragen ob es das bringt.
Wenn nur 3 tage, dann würde ich lieber irgendwo hin ind von dort 3 tolle tagestouren machen, da hat man mehr davon.


----------



## fub (20. Dezember 2014)

Die erste Frage ist doch, wie viele km/hm wollt bzw. könnt ihr pro Tag angehen.
Eine Rundtour wäre sonst keine Option für euch? Da spart ihr die Rückfahrt mit dem Zug nach Nürnberg und seid freier in eurer Gestaltung.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe meinen 1. Alpencross (7 Tage) mit einem bis dahin fremden Biker (Ulli) gestartet, den ich hier über das Forum kennen gelernt habe. Am 2. Tag haben wir einen alleine fahrenden Alpencrosser (Peter), mit einem gerissenen Speichennippel geholfen den Speichennippel zu tauschen, ab da waren wir zu dritt und hatten irre Spaß. Meinen 2. Alpencross (7 Tage) bin ich mit Dirk (auch hier aus dem Forum) gefahren war auch top. Meinen 3. Alpencross (7 Tage) bin ich wieder mit Peter gefahren, war auch super. Den 4. Alpencross (6,5 Tage) bin ich mit bekannten gefahren, mit denen ich schon seit ein paar Jahren am WE bike und das war irgendwie nicht so der Brüller. 

Ihr solltet mal darüber nachdenken, ob ihr wirklich zusammen fahren müsst. 
Lieber einen richtigen Alpencross fahren, als nur einen halben.


----------



## killerpellet (21. Dezember 2014)

Geht auch in einem Tag 

Spezi von mir ist vor ein paar Jahren hier aus dem Münchener Norden (Ismaning) um 2 Uhr gestartet und war um 19 Uhr in Riva. 
Okay - war nicht mit dem MTB und viel Zeit für Fotos hatte er auch nicht ...


----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2014)

Unter Zeitdruck ist Riva in der Tat ein eher unpraktisches Ziel, wenn man den Alpenhauptkamm auf jeden Fall dabei haben will.

Wenn Riva zwingend ist, würde ich mindestens bis Sterzing, wenn nicht bis Bozen mit dem Zug fahren und erst ab da radeln.

Gerade wenn so wenig Zeit ist, macht aber was Nördlicheres deutlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## burki111 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

habe diesen "Alpencrosswahn" noch nie verstehen können (ok, vor über 30 Jahren bin ich halt öfters zum Klettern in die Dolos mit dem Radl gefahren und einmal in einer etwas längeren Schleife - fast die gesamten Alpen westwärts, südlich zu den Pyrenäen - wieder nach Hause), doch was ich hier garnicht verstehe:
Warum bei Zeitnot fast den gesamten Freitag verschenken?

Wenn das Ganze unbedingt stattfinden muss, dann würde ich Do abends/nachts nach St. Anton fahren und dann eben die Albrechtroute mit gut 4000 hm pro Tag und nie später als um 6:00 in der Früh starten.
Obwohl ich mich für halbwegs gut trainiert halte, wäre mir das eine Nummer zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (21. Dezember 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal darüber nachdenken, ob ihr wirklich zusammen fahren müsst.
> Lieber einen richtigen Alpencross fahren, als nur einen halben.



Datum festlegen, netten Veranstalter suchen, geführte Tour machen - oder entspannt alleine/zu zweit 
Bei dem Pensum würde ja eh jeder "für sich" fahren.... - für ein Schwätzchen in der Pause ist ja wahrscheinlich eh keine Zeit

Das bei den vier Tagen was dazwischen kommt - einer kann doch nicht, Panne, Wetter - ich würde mir das nicht geben.


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde eine schöne Rundtour machen. Ihr spart euch die Zeit für die Rückreise und vermeidet eher langweilige "Überführungsetappen", wenn Ihr die Strecke gut plant. Wenn Ihr Albrecht o. ä. In nur vier Tagen fahren wollt, stehen die Chancen gut, dass Ihr nie mehr zusammen in den Urlaub fahrt 
Aber nach Urlaub hört sich euer Vorhaben ohnehin nicht an...


----------



## muddymartin (23. Dezember 2014)

Oder gleich nach Riva runter und dort nen Giro di Lago.
Ich persönlich würde auch ne schöne 4-Tages-Rundtour in Graubünden, Dolomiten o.ä. vorziehen.


----------



## transalbi (25. Dezember 2014)

Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich. Wenn ihr das so wollt, kann man das doch auch ernst nehmen. Ausgangspunkt sollte sein, wie weit Ihr am Freitag mit dem Zug ab Nürnberg kommt - Garmisch oder Innsbruck  zum Beispiel. Oder bis zum Brenner. Wenn ihr dort starten wolltet, würde sich da schon was ausgehen. Wir würden da spontan als Eckpunkte einfallen: Brennergrenzkamm, Valler Jöchl, Grauner Joch, Monte Gazza. Schnelle Transfers dazwischen  im Tal auf den vorhandenen Radwegen.


----------



## fatz (26. Dezember 2014)

transalbi schrieb:


> Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich. Wenn ihr das so wollt, kann man das doch auch ernst nehmen.


ist euch eig. schon aufgefallen, dass sich der TE nicht mehr gemeldet hat? 
schon iwie komisch, hier die fette beratung kriegen und dann nicht mal ein paar fragen beantworten...


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Dezember 2014)

Der liegt wahrscheinlich in der Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morcheltrainer (5. Januar 2015)

Erst mal Danke für eure Tips und persönlichen Meinungen.
Das das Ganze keine Genuß Tour wird ist mir bewußt und habe ich ja bereits erwähnt.
Davon habe ich in meinen bisherigem Leben genügend gemacht. (Alleine, mit Kumpels und mit Familie).
Aber auch Touren bei denen der Genußfaktor auf der Strecke blieb.
Und diese sind nicht als abschreckendes Beispiel im Gedächtnis geblieben.
Ist wie im richtigen Leben alles relativ. Für den einen die Hölle für den anderen fängt da der Spaß erst an.

Übrigens haben wir das Ganze jetzt auf 5 Tage erweitert. Abfahrt jetzt am Donnerstag Nachmittag gegen 14:00.

Wie die Tour im Detail aussieht steht noch nicht fest, werde aber darüber berichten.
Aber nicht minütlich oder stündlich. Auch nicht täglich und vermutlich auch nicht wöchendlich.
Eher nach Lust und Laune. Muß ja noch trainieren.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2015)

Scheint wohl nicht stattgefunden zu haben, die Tour...


----------



## Morcheltrainer (11. Juni 2015)

Wird noch stattfinden. In ca. 4 Wochen.
Planungstechnisch gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen.
Wir haben uns für die Marvin Route entschieden. Drauf auf´s Bike und runter.
Sollte es sich in der Zeit nicht ausgehen dann flach bis zum Lago.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## Morcheltrainer (31. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Vollstängigkeithalber wollte ich euch mitteilen das wir die Tour inzwischen gefahren sind.
Grundlage wie gesagt die Marvin Route mit Abstrichen.
Gestartet in Mittenwald und die ersten zwei Tage auf auf der Originalroute bis kurz hinter Sterzing.
Am dritten Tag noch den Jaufenpass und dann Strecke machen im Etschtal bis ca. Salurn.
Am letzten Tag erst Etschtal bis Trient dann über den Mt. Bondone ins Sarce Tal und zum Gardasee.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2015)

...und ? wie wars


----------



## Morcheltrainer (1. September 2015)

War echt Klasse. Highlight der Brenner Grenzkamm und Jaufen. Den haben wir uns runter auf der Straße gegönnt und Bürgerkäfige geärgert. Ansonsten alles im grünen Bereich. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf dem Zahnfleisch dahingekrochen. Auch den Etschtalradweg als Verbindung fand ich nicht Öde. Als Einstieg in das Thema Alpencross war´s OK, allerdings sollte man aufgrund der langen Etappen Radtechnisch "vorgeschädigt" sein. (Wobei lang relativ ist. ca. 9 Std. täglich mit entsprechenden Pausen). 

Morcheltrainer

p.s. Freunde sind wir noch und biken gehen wir auch noch gemeinsam.


----------



## Harzberti (1. September 2015)

Toll!


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2015)

Prima 

bis auf



Morcheltrainer schrieb:


> ....(Wobei lang relativ ist. ca. 9 Std. täglich mit entsprechenden Pausen)....



Im Gebirge sollte man eine erhöhte Gewitterneigung ab 16 Uhr mitbeachten bzw. evtl. mit einplanen


----------



## Morcheltrainer (2. September 2015)

Ja, haben wir. Eine relativ zügige Abfahrt in den höheren Lagen war vor allem Nachmittags mit einkalkuliert.


----------

